# Newbie saying hi



## hairboy (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi guys

Just popping to say hi. I've always enjoyed a good cup of coffee, and have been drinking pre-ground coffee from supermarket through drip system for years. Recently, I've acquired a Delonghi espresso machine and a Gaggia grinder, and I'm here to learn from you experienced folks! Look forward to meeting you all


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome !

good fresh beans is the next starting point for you .

have a look at the list of roasters at the start of the beans thread on the site


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome Hairboy!

A great place this is, loads of friendly people to help with all your coffee needs!


----------



## hairboy (Apr 7, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Welcome !
> 
> good fresh beans is the next starting point for you .
> 
> have a look at the list of roasters at the start of the beans thread on the site


Thanks. Already checking out the vast array of roasters now







It's going to be a long, and very enjoyable journey finding out my favourite!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

And a warm welcome from me also!

David


----------

